# Yay i got my tank!!



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Got my tank christmas day   

Fluval Roma 125 
It came with such a cool filter i'm really happy 

Have some nice black gravel and plants on order....
Looks so nice even though it's completely empty! haha
I've treated the water, and also put a treatment in for new aquariums that means it's fish ready after 3 days, i'm not putting fish in after 3 days, but when my plants get here i'll plant them and then wait a few days and then put them in.
Hopefully will be able to put the fishy's in soon, although i'm not going to rush it


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oooh! How exciting! 
Have you decided what kind of fish you want yet?? I love setting up a new tank, its so much fun!

Just a word of warning though, I would be wary of any product that claims to make the tank ready for fish in such a short space of time, as cycling a tank usually takes 4-6 weeks.... Have a little look at Pleccy's excellent thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/fish-keeping-chat/66419-fishkeeping-beginners-simplified.html and read the bit about water quality & cycling, as he explains the whole thing much better than I could 

And the only other bit of advice I have is make sure you have a decent liquid drop test kit, as this is definitely the most invaluble piece of equipment you could own.

Ooh, and post some pics when you start setting it up!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Will do - am being rather naughty and am on at work atm but when i get home  haha

&Yeah i'm not going to put them straight away. 
I should get my plants mid week then i want to leave it some time for it to settle again. I wont put any in until i'm happy everything's fine.

I was thinking some Guppys and some neon tetras just to sort of start me off and get used to it all. I'll make a big day of fish shopping! haha 

I would like some small puffer fish but they'd have to be the smallest in the tank....am really undecided. But if i did decide to get some it wouldn't be for ages.

I got a text from the OH saying the tank has gone all cloudy?? It was really clear last night so i don't know what that's about, he's turned the temp down and the lights are off. I think the temp was 27 last night, he whacked it up to get it up to temp. the tank is completely away from the sun and the opposite corner of the BIG room to the small radiator... 

Would it be algae from temp too high?? I am a bit concerned...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> Will do - am being rather naughty and am on at work atm but when i get home  haha


Tut tut! 

Cloudy water in a new tank is pretty normal and I wouldn't worry about it - I bet it'll have cleared up in a day or two. I doubt it's algae, as I'm assuming you only set the tank up yesterday and I don't think algae grows that quickly! You'll probably find that when you start cycling the tank that the water goes cloudy again as the good bacteria starts to grow 

Guppies are lovely, my sister has some in her tank and she's had a few babies from them - they are so cute when they're really small!
Be careful with puffers though, coz I've heard that they are aggressive little sods and will go for the fins of other fish!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

HAHA :aureola:


&phew! I was a bit worried i may have done something horribly wrong!

Yeah i've asked my friends and the guys at several different fish shops who have all said the puffers can be very boystrous (sp!!?) And that if i was to get them they'd have to be the only ones in the tank or the smallest....i was also advised fast ones would be good too! haha

I'll stick with nice friendly ones. Tis a shame all the really cute / pretty ones are the grumpy bullys!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhh how exciting... we need pics asap! Cloudy water is toally normal its the bacterial bloom all signs of everything going right... you dont need to do anything to it and it will miraculously clear up soon!

Looking fwd to pics!


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> I was thinking some Guppys and some neon tetras just to sort of start me off and get used to it all. I'll make a big day of fish shopping! haha


hey there, glad to hear you got it all started up 

great advice from everyone so far. as they say, cycling the tank usually takes between 4 and 6 weeks, so make sure you dont rush into it! and yeah, id avoid puffers, as they can be rather boistrous with the other fish in the tank!

one pointer from me though, neither guppies nor neons make ideal fish to start with. you will certainly be able to have them in your tank, so dont worry, but they usually dont do well in newly established aquariums due to weaknesses that have appeared in the breeds over the last decade or so. if you were to put them in as first fish, you would very likely suffer huge losses, even when everything seems fine within the tank. id start off with something a lot easier, perhaps danios, or other livebearers such as platies. these are much stronger fish that will have a greater survival rate. the earliest i would add guppies and neons is about 3 or 4 months after the first fish have been added!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Here it is. COMPLETELY empty.

Will take some with the plants in when the water clears up and when the plants get here


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice! I can also see that you're a Terry's orange lover...


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Ooooh yes!!  Nomnomnom

I just got really excited because my plants came today!

Here's a pic.


----------

